# java.awt.Color zu HTML Farbcode (JEditorPane)



## nocxsville (8. Dez 2006)

Hi ich habe folgendes Problem. Ich möchte Text auf einer JEditorPane ("text/html") darstellen. Dabei sollen einige Textteile fett und in einer anderen Farbe dargestellt werden. Die Farbe soll variabel sein. Aus diesem Grund wird diese in einem java.awt.Color-Objekt festgehalten. Mein Problem ist nun, dass ich die Farbe im HTML-Font-Tag als HTML Farbcode angeben muss. Kann mir einer sagen, wie ich eine RGB-farbe in einen HTML Farbcode umwandel? In der java.awt.Color-Doku hab ich dazu leider nichts gefunden.

THX im vorraus


----------



## VdA (8. Dez 2006)

r in HEX
g in HEX
b in HEX
und das neben aneinanderhängen.


----------

